# help with T5s PLEASE!



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello all,

Im a young female who has been recommended to try T5s to help with my weight lose.

Ive done lots of research and going to order some pills but i wanted some help with which pills / websites i should be ordering from!

There is lots of websites selling these pills but i want to buy strong ones and not fake ones!

any tips?! Links?!

Thanks Hayley


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

whats a t5?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/158144-help-t5s-please.html#post2664133

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/158147-help-t5s-please.html#post2664144

very thorough creating 3 identical threads on the same topic on the one forum.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Have a look through this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/126050-slimming-pills-t5-mainly.html

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I wasnt too sure where to post this so put it in a few different places to get a quick response!

Thanks il check out the link x


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

^ i understand but it is a little spamy posting 3 identical threads in 1 the forum


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hi hayley,

t5's are great.... but you also have to look at diet and training too. there arent such things as miracle pills. im sure your diet/training is fine... just wanted to double check that youre sourcing them for the correct reasons  x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

^x2


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello, yes my diet is good no carbs and eat tones of protein and i go gym 4/5 times a week, ive been working really hard and already lost 1 and half stone but its seeming to slow down abit now and im going traveling in March so just wanted a little boost really to help, i didnt want to get ripped off so wanted some pointers on which pills to buy


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd recommend these... 1 per day in the morning on a empty stomach and don't eat for 30/45 minutes after taking it

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u Ste .. these are the ones i ordered but not sure if they are the real deal or not?! http://www.t5fatburners.net/?gclid=COXTztfO66wCFcEmtAodgGsaLg


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am on thyroxin now for the rest of my life and it has been " hinted " this was down to use of T5's.

Be careful using them honestly.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Ste have u taken those ones before? These are the ones i ordered but not sure if they are the real deal or not?! http://www.t5fatburners.net/?gclid=COXTztfO66wCFcEmtAodgGsaLg


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am on thyroxin now for the rest of my life and it has been " hinted " this was down to use of T5's.
> 
> Be careful using them honestly.


is this a serious post milkster?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am on thyroxin now for the rest of my life and it has been " hinted " this was down to use of T5's.
> 
> Be careful using them honestly.


wow really? x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> is this a serious post milkster?


Yeah deadly serious mate honestly.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> wow really? x x


Yep...

Shocked myself TBH..

It may be nonsense but l now have an under active thyroid.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah deadly serious mate honestly.


see i really cant ever tell when your being serious or not lol. if your not then i fell for it... if you are then i dont see the connection as t5 isnt a thyroid drug.....preparing to look a fool as you were joking :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> see i really cant ever tell when your being serious or not lol. if your not then i fell for it... if you are then i dont see the connection as t5 isnt a thyroid drug.....preparing to look a fool as you were joking :lol:


Mate l have no idea the connection, l know it DOES affect your prostate, wether that is relevant l dont know.

Like l say it was only " hinted " so it may be nonsense.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Yep...
> 
> Shocked myself TBH..
> 
> It may be nonsense but l now have an under active thyroid.


Ah yes... just read prolonged usage (over 3 months) can result in thyroid probs x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Ste, have u taken these yourself?!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

These seem to be getting lots of praise at the moment http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze---90-caps-5672-p.asp

BBW Blaze


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah yes... just read prolonged usage (over 3 months) can result in thyroid probs x x


Thank you.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate l have no idea the connection, l know it DOES affect your prostate, wether that is relevant l dont know.
> 
> Like l say it was only " hinted " so it may be nonsense.


im not experienced enough to know whether theres a connection or not to be honest mate lol . just never heard of it before


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> im not experienced enough to know whether theres a connection or not to be honest mate lol . just never heard of it before


Queenie just read excessive use can cause thyroid issues mate.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah yes... just read prolonged usage (over 3 months) can result in thyroid probs x x


any chance of a link so i can have a nose


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Its all abit confusing there is loads of different pills on the market just want to find some that are the real deal!?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

m575 said:


> any chance of a link so i can have a nose


Um... dont think i can... info sourced from another forum... (should come up if u do a google search) x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Its all abit confusing there is loads of different pills on the market just want to find some that are the real deal!?


it's all down to personal preference. if they're what u want then buy them. everyones gonna have a different opinion x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah of course Queenie i just didnt want to buy fakes and wanted someone to recommend ones they are tried before! just dont want to get ripped off as there is alot of websites selling these pills x


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Thanks Ste, have u taken these yourself?!


Yes I've taken them and still do from time to time, the missus takes them aswel. She takes 1 per day for 2 weeks then has 2 weeks break and starts again for 2 weeks and so on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The thing with T5's is some times there strong others there rubbish, all depends on the batch.

You take a strong one and my god you know it within half an hour, you take a weak one and it does sod all.

Basically you pays your money you takes your chance. As with any illegal drug there are no gaurantee's.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky do u have any links to ones you would recommend?! x


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

or you can make your own with the chest-eze from boots i think it was ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Milky do u have any links to ones you would recommend?! x


I used to get mine from my gym, have you thought about asking around locally ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ive been trying to post the link to the ones i have brought but for some reason the post wont upload! im not sure they are real as ive taken one yesterday and one today and havent really felt any different!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Ive been trying to post the link to the ones i have brought but for some reason the post wont upload! im not sure they are real as ive taken one yesterday and one today and havent really felt any different!


When did you take them and what do they look like ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

www.t5fatburners.net these are the ones i have taken so far x


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

m575 said:


> or you can make your own with the chest-eze from boots i think it was ?


X2 just make your own with some Chest-Eze a caffeine tab and an aspirin tab.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Jm what would u recommend the dosage? so take Chest-eze and then any aspirin tab!?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Jm what would u recommend the dosage? so take Chest-eze and then any aspirin tab!?


One chest Eze tab contains 18mg of ephedrine so I would start with

2 chest Eze tabs

1 75mg aspirin tab

1 200mg caffeine tab


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

milky isnt t5 just a stronger ECA stack? i didnt think ephedrine worked that way mate? correct me if im wrong...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xkrdan said:


> milky isnt t5 just a stronger ECA stack? i didnt think ephedrine worked that way mate? correct me if im wrong...


T5's are eph, caffeine and aspirin mate. Not sure of the doses but its basically the eph that supresses the appetite IIRC.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Right if you want to run a 'T5' which is a ECA stack

Go boots and buy some CheatEze there really picky and will ask questions to why you want them and have you used them before etc just say yes you've them before and your doctor recommended them say you get chesty! Only ask from one pack at a time as they will only sell you one pack at a time and if you ask for more then it sets bells ringing!

Also get yourself some ProPlus and some 75mg aspirin tabs...

Take-

x1 ChestEze

x1 Aspirin

x3 ProPlus

All together, can take the stack up to x3 per day on a empty stomach leaving 4 hours between doses and 6 hours between last dose and going bed as you won't sleep otherwise!

They sell chestEze at any/most pharmacies so go to afew different ones and stock up plus you've got boots online as well... Make sure you drink plenty of water

P.S

There's some info on ECA stacks

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECA_stack


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks Ste, can u take a look at www.t5fatburners.net these are the ones i have taken for the past 2 days x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would imagine looking at them they are a legit version of what l would call T5's


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky do u think i should stick with them if u think they are legit?! someone said the power should be white but these are a brownie colour ! Thanks for ur help x


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

misshayley said:


> thanks Ste, can u take a look at www.t5fatburners.net these are the ones i have taken for the past 2 days x


Ephedrine is the main ingredient/compound in ECA 'T5s' and is illegal/banned so any OTC 'over the counter' products will NOT contain Ephedrine! You can buy the real ones but only off websites that sell Steroid's and can not link you to one as its agaist forum rules... Sorry!

Those T5s you've got are just marketing products and are very very weak and not worth the money!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Milky do u think i should stick with them if u think they are legit?! someone said the power should be white but these are a brownie colour ! Thanks for ur help x


IMO they have caught onto the T5 " label " and figured they can make a few quid on the strength of it.

T5's are white capsules that if broken taste like sh*t. If you are taking them first thing with no food and there having no affect then there snide, if you are feeling " something " then maybe up the dose.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

milky do u think i should make my own batch up then instead of buying ready made formula ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> milky do u think i should make my own batch up then instead of buying ready made formula ?


Give it a go and see how you get on.

Can you not get hold of any speed ? This has a similar affect.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

misshayley said:


> milky do u think i should make my own batch up then instead of buying ready made formula ?


yes, at least then you know what you are taking . sorry i know im not milky :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> yes, at least then you know what you are taking . sorry i know im not milky :lol:


Very good point tho mate all the same.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So the best formula is Chest-ez , Aspirin and Pro plus?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> So the best formula is Chest-ez , Aspirin and Pro plus?!


Yes....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thank u, any normal aspirin?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep just plain old aspirin.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Give it a go and see how you get on.
> 
> Can you not get hold of any speed ? This has a similar affect.


dont really want to take speed cant be borthered to be awake for days and have terrible come downs !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> dont really want to take speed cant be borthered to be awake for days and have terrible come downs !


I have taken it, just small amounts so as not to suffer these symptons.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hmmmm not sure ... ive been going gym alot and cut out carbs and purely eat protien and abit of salad, lost 1 and half stone already but i have another 2 stone i want to shift, upping my cardio and just wanted something extra to help with my weight lose , so heard about T5 or would u recommend anything else? xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TBH the original proper T5's would help but OTC stuff is rubbish.

You have cut out your carbs so cant suggest that and apart from upping your cardio and lowering your calories there's not much more you can do.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> hmmmm not sure ... ive been going gym alot and cut out carbs and purely eat protien and abit of salad, lost 1 and half stone already but i have another 2 stone i want to shift, upping my cardio and just wanted something extra to help with my weight lose , so heard about T5 or would u recommend anything else? xx


if youve lost 1 1/2 stone already then why not stick with what youre doing? its obviously working. weight loss will slow down the more u lose, thats just the way it is x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> if youve lost 1 1/2 stone already then why not stick with what youre doing? its obviously working. weight loss will slow down the more u lose, thats just the way it is x x


Very good point, the more you have to lose the quicker it comes off, the last few lbs are always the hardest.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Very good point, the more you have to lose the quicker it comes off, the last few lbs are always the hardest.


High 5 Milky! x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

im going traveling in the new year and dont really have time on my side so wanted an extra boost as it has started to slow down now x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish we could help, unfortunatly there are no miracles to loosing weight.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

This is true milky! x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

youve got me scared of t5's now milky! i dont know if i want to carry on using them lol miss hayley if your a going to use them hun make sure you get a lot of water down you as i tend to get quite dizzy in the gym but a great pump i felt like i was going to collapse last monday. best of luck with them


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

misshayley said:


> anyone else?


if your weight loss has slowed down love maybe drop your calories a little more if you can manage it, as i tend to feel groggy when i drop my calories too much but if the macros work then go for it? you dont have to use the t5's fasted cardio too? i notice a big difference with fasted cardio if i compare it to after my workout cardio.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Perseverance will provail where all else will fail :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> anyone else?


You have been given the best advice possable misshayley, decent t5's are eca stack. Other companies have just been making other products and labelling them t5's to make money from the name but they are usually trash!

Your best bet is to go to boots and get the 'do do chest eze' then buy caffeine and asprin elsewhere (so you dont raise suspicions)

Also why is it t5's specificly you are after? Maybe you could try some t3 and/or albuterol (similar ish to clen) from adc or u.pharmacies.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

T5s suck TBH, the eph contain is completely underdosed and not worth the price you pay. Ephs on their own are extremely poor too. They say 30mg on the tub but i'll be lucky to find they're half the strength. Cant understand it myself, ephs are so cheap to produce yet China are throwing out overpriced and underdosed garbage.

Would recommend something like Warrior Blaze or similar. They're legal and twice as potent as any T5 ive had over the years. Everyone at my gym whos used or use to use T5s have ditched them. Crap.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> T5s suck TBH, the eph contain is completely underdosed and not worth the price you pay. Ephs on their own are extremely poor too. They say 30mg on the tub but i'll be lucky to find they're half the strength. Cant understand it myself, ephs are so cheap to produce yet China are throwing out overpriced and underdosed garbage.
> 
> Would recommend something like Warrior Blaze or similar. They're legal and twice as potent as any T5 ive had over the years. Everyone at my gym whos used or use to use T5s have ditched them. Crap.


There are still good t5's out there, the sources in your area are just poorly linked for the stuff. The T5's down my ways blow anything legal out of the water, just depends where you live I guess.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> There are still good t5's out there, the sources in your area are just poorly linked for the stuff. The T5's down my ways blow anything legal out of the water, just depends where you live I guess.


could be, but ive tried T5s from one end of the country to the other and all have been the same.

its like Chinese Clen, thats shocking at the moment too.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

IMO, we have come a long way in terms of fat burners since ephedrine. Many many good alternatives.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xkrdan said:


> youve got me scared of t5's now milky! i dont know if i want to carry on using them lol miss hayley if your a going to use them hun make sure you get a lot of water down you as i tend to get quite dizzy in the gym but a great pump i felt like i was going to collapse last monday. best of luck with them


Sorry mate.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> if your weight loss has slowed down love maybe drop your calories a little more if you can manage it, as i tend to feel groggy when i drop my calories too much but if the macros work then go for it? you dont have to use the t5's fasted cardio too? i notice a big difference with fasted cardio if i compare it to after my workout cardio.


Up my calories? This is my diet has been for the last 2/3 months

Breakfast: 4eggs (only 2 with yoke) + Half a grapefruit eaten before

Lunch: Meat and plain salald + half a grapefruit

Dinner: Tuna or meat with a plain salad + half a grapefruit

This is all i eat! Go gym alot as well x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

willsy said:


> You have been given the best advice possable misshayley, decent t5's are eca stack. Other companies have just been making other products and labelling them t5's to make money from the name but they are usually trash!
> 
> Your best bet is to go to boots and get the 'do do chest eze' then buy caffeine and asprin elsewhere (so you dont raise suspicions)
> 
> Also why is it t5's specificly you are after? Maybe you could try some t3 and/or albuterol (similar ish to clen) from adc or u.pharmacies.


Been to asda today and stocked up! SO tomorrow i will start  Thank you for all your help x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

m118 said:


> IMO, we have come a long way in terms of fat burners since ephedrine. Many many good alternatives.


Suggestions? x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay so i have taken my first lot of eca this morning. and oh by i can feel it! 1x chest eze, 75g aspirin and 200g proplus, right doseage?!

wish me luck! x


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Okay so i have taken my first lot of eca this morning. and oh by i can feel it! 1x chest eze, 75g aspirin and 200g proplus, right doseage?!
> 
> wish me luck! x


Dosage is spot on


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks JM! Really have loads of energy today! Not felt like eating but made sure I did and drink plenty of water x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Still very alert! Is it best to do this cycle for 2 weeks then have 2 weeks off?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Still very alert! Is it best to do this cycle for 2 weeks then have 2 weeks off?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes dont go mad on it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had so much energy today it almost took my breathe away this morning , didn't feel like eating but I made sure I did. X x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I've had so much energy today it almost took my breathe away this morning , didn't feel like eating but I made sure I did. X x


That is the effect proper T5's have.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> I've had so much energy today it almost took my breathe away this morning , didn't feel like eating but I made sure I did. X x


Just remember what Milky said about his thyroid probs being linked to it. Dont stay on it for too long x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely can tell the different from the ones I got on the net x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Just remember what Milky said about his thyroid probs being linked to it. Dont stay on it for too long x x


Yea of course il make sure I dnt over do it  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I hope I sleep today! Still awake!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I hope I sleep today! Still awake!


You could try Melatonin to help with your sleep,it worked wonders for me.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> I hope I sleep today! Still awake!


ZMA makes me sleep  x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley....sounds like a dominatrix 

sorry nothing constructive to really add haha

glad the new pills work better tho


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I could not sleep! Took me ages to drop off, I thought this may be one of the side effects , I may need to look at something to help in case it keeps happening altho I didn't get home from the gym till 10-30pm and that's always wakes me up


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> ZMA makes me sleep  x x


What's ZMA?x x


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

ZMA is a patended formula by Victor Conte (SNAC).

Zinc, Magnesium, B6.

On a side note if these are Forza T5s I have no idea why people trust them?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks il look into it  x


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

^ be aware that for some the ZMA causes vivid dreams. some nice but some scary


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

il see how i get on with the sleeping .. hopefully shall sleep better tonight! x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would advise either taking your " T5 " earlier OR every other day.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i take it wen my first alarm goes off in the morning .. may take it a little earlier so i can go for a run before work in the morning


----------

